# Meet Rico!



## SA Show Budgie (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello all, 

So I have recently brought home an 8 week old White Fronted Amazon parrot and he is a sweet little boy. 

He is still being hand fed a good formula twice a day but still picks at food on his own here and there. He has both a healthy seed mix and pellets to pick at when he's hungry between feeding. The reason I chose him was because he had already left the box and was exploring the food bowls on his own. 

I am wondering if there is anyone who can answer some questions about them as the information on White Fronted Amazons is more limited than other Amazons such as the Blue Fronted etc. How long do they make their begging/gronking noise for? I'm struggling to understand whether the noise means he wants to be with me or not. I'm also interested in the weaning and fledging stages. I've read that the weaning is between 10-12 weeks in most Amazons, is this true for the WFA? When does one know when to stop the formula? My Hahn's Macaw told me when he didn't want formula anymore so I just would like a rough for the Amazons. Maybe I am misreading things because he is so young? I just feel like he sometimes doesn't want to be with me, and that is completely fine, I just want to know the signs haha. Being said, this could all be because he is a baby.

Even if I don't get answers, he's some cute pictures of him  

Anyway, I look forward to a long life with this little guy. Had a snuggle with him earlier and he seemed to enjoy me running my finger through his head feathers. 

Thanks so much. 

Kind Regards,
SASB


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Chelsea

Your new Amazon is quite handsome.
Have you named him yet?

You might be able to get answers to the questions you have about Amazons on the Talk Budgies sister forum which is called "Talk Parrots". :dunno:
Talk Parrots

Best wishes!*


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Your Amazon is very cute!


----------



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

Rico is cute! Unfortunately I can't help you with your question, as I am only a budgie mama.

Goldenwing


----------



## SA Show Budgie (Jul 2, 2009)

Thank you everyone. I love him so much.  

His name is Rico and he is a darling. We are exploring the pellet bowl today. XD All of the "luxury" bits like dried raisins and flattened corn is out and the normal pellets left. I'm at least glad he is showing interest. The curiosity is getting more and more each day. 

I'll pop over to Talk Parrots and ask there as well.  

Kind Regards,
SASB


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

He's a beautiful boy! I have an amazon but he's an adult so I'm not familiar with the younger amazon characteristics/stages  

I look forward to seeing lots more of him around here!


----------

